# Looking For A Reputable Breeder Of Toys



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

You might contact Valcopy Toy Poodle breeder Dana Plokney (in Washington State) for his assistance. VALCOPYSHOWDOGS.COM Mr. Plokney is a renown breeder in good standing. In fact, he's been selected to be the Judge for the Standard variety at the Poodle Club of America National Specialty in 2016. (Quite an honor and tribute.) 

You might also consider Farthing Toy Poodles (Washington State). Poodle Home

You can get very reliable and helpful assistance from PCA Breeder Referral Contact 
Mary Olund
Phone: (415) 457-4648 
Email: [email protected]
Accepting calls from 7:00 AM to 7:00 PM Pacific time 

If you're open to a rescue, contact the ever helpful and knowledgeable President of PCA Rescue Cindy Crawley. She has facilitated the rescue and placement of _many, many_ poodles. (There are some real gems to be found in rescue!) http://www.poodleclubofamericarescuefoundationinc.org/ 

Best of luck with your toy poodle search!:clover:


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Great advice and assistance there Chagall'smom! Valcopy is a very good breeder indeed. My two little ones are from him. He's in Lynnwood _Washington_ though. Farthing is also very reputable and is further south in Wa...southeast in Eatonville. I don't know if you'd find a phantom though. Maybe. My Maurice almost made phantom. lol. He's got a faint bit of silver in those places but it's very faint on those front shoulder blade areas and he has a fair amount on the back of his legs and up underneath him. I originally wanted silver or silver beige or café but saw his Poodles and all that color interest disappeared. I got a beautiful white and a little black. Valcopy (Dana) has always been available to me for whatever questions or needs I've had...very involved and helped with showing Matisse, taught me how to handle him in the ring and so forth. 

Yes, Chagall'smom...isn't that something? I wish I could attend that big deal specialty!

He is the president of the Puget Sound Poodle Club and Farthing's Christine Dallas is the secretary. If they don't have any puppies now, I bet they'd give you a lead.

Good luck. Keep us posted. Nothing more exciting than an adorable Poodle puppy and the anticipation of getting one.

Good ideas for help Chagall'smom!


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

Chagall's mom said:


> You might contact Valcopy Toy Poodle breeder Dana Plokney (in Washington State) for his assistance. VALCOPYSHOWDOGS.COM Mr. Plokney is a renown breeder in good standing. In fact, he's been selected to be the Judge for the Standard variety at the Poodle Club of America National Specialty in 2016. (Quite an honor and tribute.)
> 
> You might also consider Farthing Toy Poodles (Washington State). Poodle Home
> 
> ...


WOW, a lot of great information all rolled up into one post! Thanks so much! I'll start checking into it!


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

Just an update:
I've suspended my search for the time being. It's hard to explain, but I'll just say, because of health issues, I have to be honest with myself and realize that this really isn't the right time. When I get another Poodle, I want to be able to physically take care of it. All dogs ( not just Poodles) are a huge responsibility, and every dog deserves to be taken care of properly. Unfortunately, I'm unable to fully do that at this time. I AM still searching, but just not actively. What I may end up doing is adopting an older Poodle. I really want a puppy, as it's important to me. But perhaps an older dog would be a better fit for me. I don't really know. All I know is, right now, this is not the right time.

Anyway, I did want to come back and give everyone an update on my situation. You guys were so kind and helpful, and I really appreciate all of the info I've been given. Thanks so much! 

Kathy


----------

